# Angeln im Donaudelta!!



## r.lee (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind 2 begeisterte Fischer und wollen uns im August 2006 einen lange gehegten Traum erfüllen - fischen im Donaudelta. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit dabei uns zu informieren, wir sind uns jedoch nicht ganz sicher wo es hingehen soll. Wir wollen unser Auto irgendwo sicher abstellen, halbwegs gut schlafen (in der Nähe der besten Fischplätze natürlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) und uns ein Boot mieten für ca. eine Woche. Kennt jemand gute locations vor Ort? Hat jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gesammelt? Kann uns wer Kontakte vermitteln?;+

Danke r.lee + schnitte:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*

Dort auch Delta #h

http://www.radutalake.ro/


----------



## r.lee (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*

Dankeschön und Petri Heil#h

r.lee


----------



## angelverrückter (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*

Hallo Ihr beiden
Also ein Freund von mir ist Rumäne und der geht fast jedes Jahr dort angeln.
Er meint wenn du dort nicht jemanden kennst der dir hilft und die Plätze zeigt,ist es sehr schwer dort in diesem Labyrint klar zu kommen.Wie Ihr sicherlich
wisst ist das ein riesiges (fischreiches Gewässer).Ich rate Euch unbedingt 
vorher alles bis auf das kleinste Datail zu planen.Petri, macht Euren Traum
wahr Jungs (Ich beneide Euch)

Grüße  Der Angelverrückte Frank


----------



## r.lee (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*

#6Danke Frank, werden an dich denken!!

r.lee & schnitte


----------



## Andy_DUS (20. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*

Schaut mal hier,
der Preis scheint dort relativ OK zu sein. 
Und Parkplätze und Hilfe findet Ihr dort bestimmt auch:

http://www.dunadelta.ro/public_html/ajanlat_de.htm

Gruß,
Andy

PS: Habt Ihr noch ein Platz frei??? Ich will mit


----------



## r.lee (20. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*

Danke für den link Andy,

haben mittlerweile unseren Plan etwas modifiziert, werden mit der Bahn anreisen und uns mit Rucksack und Rutentasche durchs Delta kämpfen. 

Das beantwortet auch deine letzte Frage - es sind wahrscheinlich noch ein paar hundert Plätze frei...


----------



## Franz_16 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*

das hört sich nach großem Abenteuer an - bitte Kamera mitnehmen und Tagebuch schreiben


----------



## r.lee (20. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich nach großem Abenteuer an - bitte Kamera mitnehmen und Tagebuch schreiben



eh kloa, worauf du einen lassen kannst....:m
Petri Heil Franz!!

r.lee


----------



## Silver-SVR (23. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*



			
				r.lee schrieb:
			
		

> .......haben mittlerweile unseren Plan etwas modifiziert, werden mit der Bahn anreisen und uns mit Rucksack und Rutentasche durchs Delta kämpfen.
> ............


 
...dann könnt Ihr für den Rest des Jahres Urlaub beantragen......so groß, wie das Donaudelta ist.    

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## Ansgar (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*

Moin,

hoert sich wie ein genialer Trip an!

Da haette ich auch mal Lust zu.

Kann Dir nur empfehlen, mal bei google folgendes einzugeben:

"fishing the danube delta"

da kriegst Du 123.000 links zu dem Thema.

Einfach mal wahllos einen Anbieter rausgegriffen - das sah so ganz okay aus 

http://www.hunterco.ro/en/pesca/delta_danubio.html

Also, Info gibt es genug!

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Andy_DUS (24. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das sah so ganz okay aus
> 
> ...


 
700 Euro für für 4 Tage und 200 Euro pro Verlängerungstag hört sich gut an? |kopfkrat Dazu noch die Anreise und Getränke....ab 6 Personen oder noch was zusätzlich bei weniger....
Finger weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Das sind Abzocker.:r Was denken die sich dabei???
Romänische Donaumafia!!

Da liegt man ja schnell bei 2000 Euro und mehr die Woche, pro Person selbstverständlich. Für 2000 Euro flieg ich für ein paar Wochen zum fischen nach Kanada, oder mit 2-3 personen charter ich ein Luxusboot in der Karibik für ein paar Wochen incl. Flug.

Gruß,
Andy


----------



## Ansgar (27. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*

Moin,

erstens meinte ich das das gut aussieht mit Info (in dem Sinne es gibt Info, Anbieter und Fische, und dazu jede Menge Informationen) und zweitens verstehe ich die Aufregung garnicht? 
Hatte auf die Preise garnicht geachtet, da es mir erstmal nur um die Info ging - aber 150 Euro am Tag mit Guide und Boot fischen gehen und dazu Vollverpflegung faende ich jetzt nicht so die Hammer - Abzocke?

Fuer 2000 Euro ein paar Wochen fischen in Kanada?? Ein Kumpel hat da 10 Tage gefischt - Kostenpunkt 5000 Euro. 

Ein Luxusboot in der Karibik fuer 2000 Euro ? Also wenn Du ein Gameboat charterst, dann reichen Deine 2000 Euro 2 Tage, bei 2 Personen dementsprechend 4 - da hast Du aber noch keine Verpflegung...
Und Du willst das fuer ein paar Wochen fuer 2000Euro chartern???

Woher nimmst Du diese Preise? 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## aeroplan (27. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> erstens meinte ich das das gut aussieht mit Info (in dem Sinne es gibt Info, Anbieter und Fische, und dazu jede Menge Informationen) und zweitens verstehe ich die Aufregung garnicht?
> Hatte auf die Preise garnicht geachtet, da es mir erstmal nur um die Info ging - aber 150 Euro am Tag mit Guide und Boot fischen gehen und dazu Vollverpflegung faende ich jetzt nicht so die Hammer - Abzocke?
> ...




 NECKERMANN machts möglich!!!!!!!

 katalog von 1992!

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Andy_DUS (28. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*

Hallo Ansgar, 
das soll kein Vorwurf gegen Dich sein. Zur Info ist das allemal sehr gut. Auch um zu zeigen, dass es "solche" Anbieter gibt.

Ich rege mich halt über diesen Anbieter auf, der für Ro völlig überzogene Preise verlangt. Ich kenne das Land ein wenig, in dem ein Leherer so um die 100 Euro im Monat verdient, wenn er denn Arbeit hat! Das wirklich teure in dem Land sind die Benzinpreise. Fast die gleichen wie bei uns. Die sind deshalb ja dann auch meist extra zu bezahlen. Bei 2000 Euro verdient der dann etwa bis zu 1900 Euro pro Person und eine Gruppe im Jahr reicht ihm dann zum leben fürs Jahr, (Jahre) An der RO-Schwarzmeerküste z.B. macht man sich auch schon den Tourismus durch solche Dinge wieder kaputt, bevor dieser wieder richtig angefangen hat. Man bietet von dort z.B. Ausflüge ins Delta an für um die 100 Euro. (5-6 Stunden Busfahrt und ca.eine Stunde Schiffsfahrt durchs Delta). Eeine Tasse Kaffee für 3-4 Euro (15-50 Cent Normalpreis) ist keine seltenheit. Ne richtige verarsche ist das. Die einheimischen regen sich genauso daüber auf. Außerhalb der Tourizentren kostest alles nur ein Bruchteil. Jeder Ahnunglose wird dort brutal abgezockt....Deshalb immer vorher in Erfahrung bringen, was was kosten darf. Der 300 Euro Anbieter verdient auch schon nicht schlecht dabei.

Übrigens, wenn man keinen Skipper benötigt (Selbst alle Patente hat), kann man relativ günstig Boote chartern. Auch in der Karibik.
Nix für ungut, 
Andy


----------



## getchyouzander (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Donaudelta!!*



			
				Andy_DUS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ansgar,
> das soll kein Vorwurf gegen Dich sein. Zur Info ist das allemal sehr gut. Auch um zu zeigen, dass es "solche" Anbieter gibt.
> 
> Ich rege mich halt über diesen Anbieter auf, der für Ro völlig überzogene Preise verlangt. Ich kenne das Land ein wenig, in dem ein Leherer so um die 100 Euro im Monat verdient, wenn er denn Arbeit hat! Das wirklich teure in dem Land sind die Benzinpreise. Fast die gleichen wie bei uns. Die sind deshalb ja dann auch meist extra zu bezahlen. Bei 2000 Euro verdient der dann etwa bis zu 1900 Euro pro Person und eine Gruppe im Jahr reicht ihm dann zum leben fürs Jahr, (Jahre) An der RO-Schwarzmeerküste z.B. macht man sich auch schon den Tourismus durch solche Dinge wieder kaputt, bevor dieser wieder richtig angefangen hat. Man bietet von dort z.B. Ausflüge ins Delta an für um die 100 Euro. (5-6 Stunden Busfahrt und ca.eine Stunde Schiffsfahrt durchs Delta). Eeine Tasse Kaffee für 3-4 Euro (15-50 Cent Normalpreis) ist keine seltenheit. Ne richtige verarsche ist das. Die einheimischen regen sich genauso daüber auf. Außerhalb der Tourizentren kostest alles nur ein Bruchteil. Jeder Ahnunglose wird dort brutal abgezockt....Deshalb immer vorher in Erfahrung bringen, was was kosten darf. Der 300 Euro Anbieter verdient auch schon nicht schlecht dabei.
> ...


 
War letzten Herbst auf eigene Faust da und kann nur sagen: stimmt so.|bla: #c |krach: 
Großartige Landschaft, unbedingt schützenswert! Den Touriausflug bereue ich auch nicht, aber die kostenpflichtige Tasse Kaffee nachm Mittagessen:v zu teuer|gr: ! Ich nix kauf|kopfkrat 
Mein Brot verdiene ich zu schwer ums Geldausgeben so leichtzumachen.|sagnix


----------

